# Spotting after failed FET



## littlebean (Jun 7, 2012)

Can anyone offer advice? I had a failed fet in March. When my period arrived it was pretty heavy as expected. I was told to phone with my next period and I could go again.

I'm now on cd48 which is not completely unusual for me. Cycles tend to be around 44 days.

However 2 weeks ago I started spotting. At first I though period was starting as this usually happens but it didn't arrive. I even let myself hope it might be implantation bleeding but several preg tests said no. Yesterday I started spotting again with no sign of AF actually beginning.

Should I be concerned? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------

